# Recommend A Ferry To Guernsey?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

I am looking for a cheap deal to visit guernsey by car (don't think they accept Caravans/Motorhomes, do they?).

Can anyone recommend a company/route please?
Seems a very expensive stretch. I am looking for a weekend break to include a hotel.

TM


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

We did a major anniversary weekend to Guernsey, making the most of the time by flying from Southampton and having a hire car, though it is a small island and buses are pretty good.

A fast ferry and car hire is here:
http://www.condorferries.co.uk/Offers/Offer.html?uid=5b998634-3d4f-4d5e-abc3-a3443533cad9

Dave


----------



## linbob (Jun 20, 2009)

*Guernsey ferry tickets*

Hi teemyob
I would reccomend www.condorbreaks.com 3 night breaks from £149.00.
Enjoy! Bob


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Its*



DABurleigh said:


> We did a major anniversary weekend to Guernsey, making the most of the time by flying from Southampton and having a hire car, though it is a small island and buses are pretty good.
> 
> A fast ferry and car hire is here:
> http://www.condorferries.co.uk/Offers/Offer.html?uid=5b998634-3d4f-4d5e-abc3-a3443533cad9
> ...


Thanks Dave,

We could get flights from Manchester for as little as £25 each way.

Just tried condor and a tiny car, two people, ferry only.

£229!

Ouch.

TM


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Are you sure you selected UK Mainland Promotions in the top field pull-down menu, as my link stated?

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Offers*



DABurleigh said:


> Are you sure you selected UK Mainland Promotions in the top field pull-down menu, as my link stated?
> 
> Dave


Hello Dave,

No I did not, but I shall Now.

Thanks

TM


----------

